# Avatar 2 sorgt für einen Rekord an den deutschen Kinokassen



## TenBoe (26. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2 sorgt für einen Rekord an den deutschen Kinokassen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2 sorgt für einen Rekord an den deutschen Kinokassen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (26. Dezember 2022)

Obwohl ich natürlich gerne mit auf die Lobeshymnen mit einstimmen würde, so scheint mir der Film doch noch immer sehr von seinem Vorgänger zu profitieren. Bei allen Leuten, die diesen Film sehen wollen, die ich gefragt habe, war das Hauptargument der 1. Teil. Das spielt es dann auch nur wenig eine Rolle, wenn der Film den Zuschauer durch eine 3 stündige Handlung quält, die sogar noch flach, phasenweise sogar dumm erscheint. Da man aber gleichzeitig mit visuellen Effekten zugedröhnt wird, die sicherlich grandios sind, fällt das den meisten nicht mal auf.

Was sagt uns dass nun über die deutsche Kinolandschaft aus? Entweder das gerade nichts besseres im Kino läuft - was durchaus stimmen mag - oder dass man den Zuschauern über die letzten Jahre jede Art von filmischen Anspruch abtrainiert hat.


----------



## PhalasSP (27. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Obwohl ich natürlich gerne mit auf die Lobeshymnen mit einstimmen würde, so scheint mir der Film doch noch immer sehr von seinem Vorgänger zu profitieren. Bei allen Leuten, die diesen Film sehen wollen, die ich gefragt habe, war das Hauptargument der 1. Teil. Das spielt es dann auch nur wenig eine Rolle, wenn der Film den Zuschauer durch eine 3 stündige Handlung quält, die sogar noch flach, phasenweise sogar dumm erscheint. Da man aber gleichzeitig mit visuellen Effekten zugedröhnt wird, die sicherlich grandios sind, fällt das den meisten nicht mal auf.
> 
> Was sagt uns dass nun über die deutsche Kinolandschaft aus? Entweder das gerade nichts besseres im Kino läuft - was durchaus stimmen mag - oder dass man den Zuschauern über die letzten Jahre jede Art von filmischen Anspruch abtrainiert hat.


Natürlich profitiert er von Teil1, weil es ist der direkte Nachfolger der Handlung...alles andere wäre wohl ein kompletter fail...und bei den zwei weiteren Teilen die kommen wird es genau so sein...


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Was sagt uns dass nun über die deutsche Kinolandschaft aus? Entweder das gerade nichts besseres im Kino läuft - was durchaus stimmen mag - oder dass man den Zuschauern über die letzten Jahre jede Art von filmischen Anspruch abtrainiert hat.


Der Trend ist ja nun nicht neu. Blockbuster ist doch schon länger ein Synonym für "Drehbuch hat nur den Zweck die Szenen mit geilen Effekten, die man unbedingt im Film haben will, irgendwie lose zu verbinden".

Die Frage ob man hier eine Geschichte hat, die es überhaupt wert ist, erzählt zu werden interessiert heute ja keinen mehr.


----------



## ssj3rd (27. Dezember 2022)

Ugh der Hate hier 🤮


----------



## McTrevor (27. Dezember 2022)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Ugh der Hate hier 🤮


Wieso Hate? Ich mache ja kein Reviewbombing bei Rotten oder sowas. Und wenn andere Leute den Film mögen habe ich da auch gar kein Problem mit. 

Den ersten Teil habe ich damals im Kino gesehen in Hypersonstwas 3D. Das war aber auch das einzig gute an dem Film und mir ist das viel zu wenig um gut unterhalten zu werden. Ich benötige in erster Linie eine gute Story die gut umgesetzt ist. Schauwerte dürfen dabei sein, reichen alleine aber nicht aus.

Wenn ich da mal Matrix, Inception, The Dark Knight, Dune oder auch Knives Out dagegen halte, reden wir hier von einer komplett anderen Liga was die Story und Storytelling angeht.


----------



## Rikibu (27. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wieso Hate? Ich mache ja kein Reviewbombing bei Rotten oder sowas. Und wenn andere Leute den Film mögen habe ich da auch gar kein Problem mit.
> 
> Den ersten Teil habe ich damals im Kino gesehen in Hypersonstwas 3D. Das war aber auch das einzig gute an dem Film und mir ist das viel zu wenig um gut unterhalten zu werden. Ich benötige in erster Linie eine gute Story die gut umgesetzt ist. Schauwerte dürfen dabei sein, reichen alleine aber nicht aus.
> 
> Wenn ich da mal Matrix, Inception, The Dark Knight, Dune oder auch Knives Out dagegen halte, reden wir hier von einer komplett anderen Liga was die Story und Storytelling angeht.


In der Tat hatte Avatar 1 das technische Überraschungsmoment, um sein Universum aufzubauen.
Jetzt 13? Jahre später ist 3d, die abgedunkelten kontraste durch die Brille nur noch nervig, aber auch in hfr konnte mich Teil 2 nicht überzeugen… allein handwerklich…

Nicht nur dass manche Sequenz ruckelig war, auch die amateurhafte Bildschnittorgie und brutale Szenenwechsel vom einen Ende der welt zum anderen in sekundentakten…. Als schaue man den nach Agenda abgearbeiteten marvel Stumpfsinn

gut, das wäre auch in 3d nicht besser gewesen, wenn 3d was vollkommen neues gewesen wäre…

am schlimmsten ist aber der storypart an sich… so uninspiriert in die länge gezogen und doch nix erzählt… das ist die neue Mode des stillstandscontents… für nen streamingdienst/ früher direct to video ok, fürs kino viel zu wenig.
bereits jetzt merkt man, dass avatar auf drölfzig teile ausgelegt ist, ohne dafür genug spannendes, erklärendes zu erzählen.

nicht nur, dass teil 2 einfach viel zu spät kommt für das technisch gebotene und die alberne story, die selbst wenn man aus selbstschutz gar nix erwartet hat, irgendwie nix prägendes hatte, womit man einen Teil 2 von irgendwas rechtfertigen könnte…

Avatar Teil 3 - komm geh mir fort damit, hab ich nach dem storykaugummi und der aufwärmung des faktisch gleichen so gar keine lust drauf.

da guck ich lieber nochmal terminator 2


----------



## Tori1 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich dachte beim Trailer schon oje, das wird eine Familenkiste
und es wurde eine Familienkiste.
Seufz...


----------



## Citizenpete (27. Dezember 2022)

Derzeit ist es so schwer einen erfolgreichen Film zu produzieren wie das Fischen im Goldfischglas. Man nehme ein mittelmäßiges Drehbuch in der eine einfache Geschichte erzählt wird, verzichtet möglichst auf aktuelle politische und ideologische Bezüge/Ereignisse, belehrt seine Zuschauer nicht und schon landet man einen unfassbaren Hit. Wäre das Kino und die Kultur nicht in einer Schieflage, würde ein Film wie Top Gun: Maverick keine 1,5 Milliarden einspielen oder ein Avatar 2 auf dem Weg die 2 Milliarden zu knacken, sondern wären nette aber eher unnötige Fortsetzungen.


----------



## Spezies_8472 (27. Dezember 2022)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es so schwer einen erfolgreichen Film zu produzieren wie das Fischen im Goldfischglas. Man nehme ein mittelmäßiges Drehbuch in der eine einfache Geschichte erzählt wird, verzichtet möglichst auf aktuelle politische und ideologische Bezüge/Ereignisse, belehrt seine Zuschauer nicht und schon landet man einen unfassbaren Hit. Wäre das Kino und die Kultur nicht in einer Schieflage, würde ein Film wie Top Gun: Maverick keine 1,5 Milliarden einspielen oder ein Avatar 2 auf dem Weg die 2 Milliarden zu knacken, sondern wären nette aber eher unnötige Fortsetzungen.


Vielleicht ist es aber auch genau das, was die Zuschauer möchten.
Keine politischen Botschaften, keine gesellschaftlichen Gängelungen, keine ideologische Bevormundung.
Einfach Unterhaltung. Was ist daran verkehrt?


McTrevor schrieb:


> Schauwerte dürfen dabei sein, reichen alleine aber nicht aus.


Mir schon manchmal. Und die Avatar Filme gehören zu solchen Exemplaren, wo mir die Optik als Schaugrund vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## MatSch (27. Dezember 2022)

Spezies_8472 schrieb:


> Mir schon manchmal. Und die Avatar Filme gehören zu solchen Exemplaren, wo mir die Optik als Schaugrund vollkommen ausreicht.



Geht mir genauso, wird dann aber bei zeitnahen Fortsetzungen auch nicht ausreichen, um die Massen noch zu bewegen sich diese anzuschauen.
Ich war nach dem 2. auch relativ zufrieden. Was ganz eindeutig an den Effekten liegt. Ob die Story weitere Teile gerechtfertigt, hängt davon ab, ob die Charakterentwicklung gut umgesetzt wird und ob man sich nicht zu sehr auf die "Fehde" versteift und dafür vielleicht mehr dem Thema Kolonisation.


----------



## Citizenpete (28. Dezember 2022)

Spezies_8472 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es aber auch genau das, was die Zuschauer möchten.
> Keine politischen Botschaften, keine gesellschaftlichen Gängelungen, keine ideologische Bevormundung.
> Einfach Unterhaltung. Was ist daran verkehrt?
> 
> Mir schon manchmal. Und die Avatar Filme gehören zu solchen Exemplaren, wo mir die Optik als Schaugrund vollkommen ausreicht.


Ich glaube Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden, sorry. Wenn Hollywood wie früher generell einfach nur Filme machen würde, um das Publikum maximal zu unterhalten, würden diese 2 von mir genannten Filme nicht so herausstechen. Da es aber nicht so ist, erscheinen Top Gun und Avatar wie eine Wohltat. Offensichtlich weil das Publikum nur unterhalten werden möchte.


----------

